# My Ford Has to Go!



## painterman (Feb 5, 2005)

That's it...I am not spending any more money on my F150. After 100k it is going. I have been looking at used Tundras 2012 2013 Any owners out there with comments..Any issues with these trucks. They seem to be very well build.


----------



## NYgutterguy (Mar 3, 2014)

Painter. What problems are you having with your f150? I have a 2006 with 133,000 and had some minor issues here and there. Just curious what i have to possibly look forward to.


----------



## painterman (Feb 5, 2005)

Where do I start...front coil springs broken both sides,rear leaf springs broken..both manifolds leaking..various electrical issues...transmission jumps around in OD. Manifold replacement is about 2k rear end shutter. Is that enough. I have owned 3 ford trucks and they seem to get worse as they go. This truck is an 07 that has had regular servicing and is costing way too much to own. Time for a change.


----------



## NYgutterguy (Mar 3, 2014)

Wow. Enough said. I've had some pretty minor issues in comparison I'm by no means a ford cool aid drinker or basher but sounds like you have a total piece of chit and id do same thing if I was in your situation. Mine is my personal vehicle and only use it for estimates for work so I'm pretty easy on her. Hope I got lucky with this one. Tundra is a nice looking truck


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

If I was buying a new truck it would be the 2015 f150. Not long away till its here but when it is there won't be anything even remotely close in features and quality. I'm tempted to trade my 2009 but I'm waiting on the build and price to figure out how much payloads and towing have increased because of the all alloy body.


----------



## pizalm (Mar 27, 2009)

What do you do to that thing? All the springs have broke? Before 100k? My brothers 07 has been great other than self inflicted things. Him and another friend both have had next to no problems on their trucks and if someone is going to break them it's them. 

You either need a 3/4 ton or slow down it sounds like.


----------



## painterman (Feb 5, 2005)

Go to any Ford F150 forum and you will see all the problems I have outlined. Transmission ,electrical and exhaust manifolds are all very common owner complaints. Build Ford Cheap should be the motto . What can you do to your truck to crack the exhaust manifolds? Drive it. I have never replaced front springs on any vehicle that I have owned.Fuel pump control box mounted on the frame made of plastic and aluminum exposed to the elements so it can corrode..good thinking Ford. You tube that problem ,you will be amazed.That should be a recall. POS truck


----------



## B.D.R. (May 22, 2007)

My ford 250 is the most expensive truck I ever owned. 
Glad it is long gone. 
I love my dodge 1500


----------



## blackbear (Feb 29, 2008)

I just spent 1500 on all new ball joints and egr valve for my f250. I think I spent about that in 6 years of ownership on my tundra.


----------



## jaydee (Mar 20, 2014)

painterman said:


> That's it...I am not spending any more money on my F150. After 100k it is going.



I wouldn't spend $100k on a ford either, :laughing::whistling:laughing:


----------



## CrpntrFrk (Oct 25, 2008)

Any manufacturer has their share of problems. All my Fords have lived up to the Ford tough name. None of the other brands have done well for me at all. 

Dodges with tons of electrical problems and don't forget the sucky transmissions. Gone at 75K miles....ridiculous.

GM products with ac going out all the time, brake light wiring problems, shocks literally breaking off, speedometers not working, whole brand new computer, tons of recalls, government owned. No thanks.

Never dealt with Toyotas, but seeing some videos of them going through some torture tests...YIKES!!!! I guess they are able to tow quite a bit...not as much as a Ford but.....

Anyway does sound like you got some Ford duds, I can understand why your not wanting to go there again. Good luck with whatever you get!!!


----------



## j_sims (Jul 5, 2007)

I feel your pain. I keep two work trucks to be able to keep one on the road. I imagine most my problems stem from a 100% of in town driving pulling a fully loaded 16' tool trailer. (early) '03 F250 7.3 and a '96 7.3


----------



## brhokel606 (Mar 7, 2014)

If Toyota made a 1 ton diesel I would be all over it. Have owned 4 Toyota trucks in my life and never had anything other than minor repairs or routine maint. 

I need the larger truck but you will not be sorry in owning a Toyota. Go full size V8 and don't look back.

I gave put big bucks in my Dodge, 5k+ and over 10k in my current 2010 F350.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

brhokel606 said:


> If Toyota made a 1 ton diesel I would be all over it. Have owned 4 Toyota trucks in my life and never had anything other than minor repairs or routine maint. I need the larger truck but you will not be sorry in owning a Toyota. Go full size V8 and don't look back. I gave put big bucks in my Dodge, 5k+ and over 10k in my current 2010 F350.


How on earth have you done $10k worth of repairs to a 2010 f350. I have done $0 on my 2009 f150 even with towing my trailer around Daily.


----------



## brhokel606 (Mar 7, 2014)

I had bought my 2010 in 2012, month after buying with less than 1000 miles of me driving, both turbos gernaded and then took out exhaust system, exhaust was $3k alone! To pull turbos on a Ford the cab has to come off, lots of labor cost! 

Had Dodges before and had horrible problems with transmissions, put 2 in 1 truck that had less than 75,000 miles. 

Had 4 Toyotas many years back, 2 of them were lifted and off roaded big time, never had problems...


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

brhokel606 said:


> I had bought my 2010 in 2012, month after buying with less than 1000 miles of me driving, both turbos gernaded and then took out exhaust system, exhaust was $3k alone! To pull turbos on a Ford the cab has to come off, lots of labor cost! Had Dodges before and had horrible problems with transmissions, put 2 in 1 truck that had less than 75,000 miles. Had 4 Toyotas many years back, 2 of them were lifted and off roaded big time, never had problems...


That's the problem with buying from private people and not the dealer. If there's an issue due to how the previous person treated the vehicle your **** out of luck. Was there nothing left on the warranty? Must have had something left on the powertrain being only 2 years old.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

BCConstruction said:


> That's the problem with buying from private people and not the dealer. If there's an issue due to how the previous person treated the vehicle your **** out of luck. Was there nothing left on the warranty? Must have had something left on the powertrain being only 2 years old.


That's the 6.4 for you.


----------



## pinwheel (Dec 7, 2009)

I had to put a new wheel bearing & fog lamp on my heavy f150 Friday. Extended warranty covered the wheel bearing. Other than tires & regular maintenance, that's all the money I've spent on it since I bought it new in 2010. 96000 + miles of trouble free service. 

I pull a heavy loaded trailer regularly & live in a rural area where we treat trucks like trucks. I think I'll be replacing it next year with another Ford.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> That's the 6.4 for you.


I know it has some issues for some people but the people I know with them have had zero problems. Its always hard when buying a used vehicle though as you have no idea how it's been used in the past. 

The one major issue I did have the dealer caused. They dropped the trans filter and cracked it then put it back in. Truck run like crap for weeks and they took over 2weeks to find the problem. Other than that my truck ain't cost me a penny other than oil changes and tires. Even oil changes and service were free upto 60k miles. I done the last few my self.


----------



## brhokel606 (Mar 7, 2014)

BCConstruction said:


> That's the problem with buying from private people and not the dealer. If there's an issue due to how the previous person treated the vehicle your **** out of luck. Was there nothing left on the warranty? Must have had something left on the powertrain being only 2 years old.


I bought from dealer, they said tough titty! Wait, before I got an attorney they said they could give me $500 as he didn't make that much money on it when he sold it to me, whatever.

Had 100k for miles, was a transport truck for a camper company, had researched it (carfax) and then talked to company. Had been all interstate miles hauling new campers to people. They had not changed oil before selling and it went to auction, so there was no way to trace who changed oil and put on wrong filter.


----------



## jhark123 (Aug 26, 2008)

My policy is to buy new or buy from a government fleet. I got my 1993 dump truck with 12k on the odometer from a municipality and when I brought it to the local diesel shop they said they didn't need to inspect it for me. Apparently the City brought it in once a year to get a complete inspection, all fluids changed and any preventative maintenance done (fuel filter, air filter, etc). You will usually pay the same as private party or less, but you have to pay cash.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

brhokel606 said:


> I bought from dealer, they said tough titty! Wait, before I got an attorney they said they could give me $500 as he didn't make that much money on it when he sold it to me, whatever. Had 100k for miles, was a transport truck for a camper company, had researched it (carfax) and then talked to company. Had been all interstate miles hauling new campers to people. They had not changed oil before selling and it went to auction, so there was no way to trace who changed oil and put on wrong filter.


Oh so it was not the fault of the truck but the fault of the dealer putting on the wrong filter. That's the problem with buying vehicles from dealers as is. The car I just looked at for my wife had 2 options. Sold "as is" or you could pay a tiny but more and get warranty. We gonna hold out a bit so she can get new with the 10yr 100k warranty. 

My dealer tried putting the wrong plugs into my truck. They were trying to install the 2 piece plugs and they said my truck had the 2 piece even though I knew full well it didn't. Another dealer even recommended putting diesel oil into my truck to quieten the tapping noise and they said it will be fine. They also put the wrong update into my trans when trying to fix the cracked trans filter too. Some of these dealers ain't got a clue what they are doing and they swear blind they know what they are doing. One master tech said my LSD was worn out and needed to be replaced yet he couldn't tell me how a diff functioned lol 

Every time my truck has gone in for stupid little things it comes out with vastly bigger issues every dam time. I stopped taking it back there now its out of warranty.


----------



## SouthonBeach (Oct 18, 2012)

When I read things of what people go through at dealerships it reminds me why I work on my own stuff. So far no major break downs and over 300k on a suburban that I have. I guess I'll keep wrenching on my stuff.


----------



## gastek (Mar 29, 2011)

jhark123 said:


> My policy is to buy new or buy from a government fleet. I got my 1993 dump truck with 12k on the odometer from a municipality and when I brought it to the local diesel shop they said they didn't need to inspect it for me. Apparently the City brought it in once a year to get a complete inspection, all fluids changed and any preventative maintenance done (fuel filter, air filter, etc). You will usually pay the same as private party or less, but you have to pay cash.


Here's a great place to shop for work vehicles. 

http://www.govdeals.com/


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

I had a noise in the front end of my last Caddy. It went to the shop 19 times. I was pissed to say the least. I vented my displeasure with Michigan. They sent me a check for 4550.00 for my time. How they come up with that number I'll never know. You would have to ask my attorney. The 4550 was what I got after all the legal expensives. I got fvcking tired of exchanging vehicles. They were actually picking my car up at my wife's school and dropping off a rental. They finally fixed it. They did some grinding on a part. I'm still not too sure about that fix though. I sold it and bought the newer model. 

My point is your best bet is take it to the top, mine was under warranty though.


----------



## Xtrememtnbiker (Jun 9, 2013)

Californiadecks said:


> I had a noise in the front end of my last Caddy. It went to the shop 19 times. I was pissed to say the least. I vented my displeasure with Michigan. They sent me a check for 4550.00 for my time. How they come up with that number I'll never know. You would have to ask my attorney. The 4550 was what I got after all the legal expensives. I got fvcking tired of exchanging vehicles. They were actually picking my car up at my wife's school and dropping off a rental. They finally fixed it. They did some grinding on a part. I'm still not too sure about that fix though. I sold it and bought the newer model. My point is your best bet is take it to the top, mine was under warranty though.


I have a noise in the front of my truck. That's cause it slid off the side of a mountain and down it 30' last thanksgiving. Still drives though... Probably needs some parts fixed. Lol


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

Californiadecks said:


> I had a noise in the front end of my last Caddy. It went to the shop 19 times. I was pissed to say the least. I vented my displeasure with Michigan. They sent me a check for 4550.00 for my time. How they come up with that number I'll never know. You would have to ask my attorney. The 4550 was what I got after all the legal expensives. I got fvcking tired of exchanging vehicles. They were actually picking my car up at my wife's school and dropping off a rental. They finally fixed it. They did some grinding on a part. I'm still not too sure about that fix though. I sold it and bought the newer model. My point is your best bet is take it to the top, mine was under warranty though.


Going to the top can def help. When I first ordered my truck it was one of the first out the factory yet it was 2months late getting to me. I knew it had left the factory as I guy online I spoke to pulled it up on his system from my vin yet my dealer was telling me the whole factory was at a standstill because of issues in the build of the trucks. 

Couldn't get anywhere with fords customer service or the dealer on when it will be here. Another guy on the forum who had more access than the last guy said my truck had been shipped to Cali by accident and it was waiting for a slot back. He advised me to reject the truck as 2 rounds of rail dust at that distance was a bad thing for the paint. 

I spoke to my dealer and they got pissed that I was able to get this information and they took it up with ford. Ford called me and started giving me crap about how I found this Info out and I wouldn't tell them so they basically said tough luck on your truck it gets there when it gets there. 

That same guy gave me the direct number to one of the company CEO's offices. The woman flipped out when I called and she also wouldn't do anything because I was not meant to have her number. The same guy then gave me the CEO's direct number. I called that and he said he will look I to this and he also asked how I got his number. 

That woman ended up calling me back in less than 2mins and her tone changed. They sourced a truck almost exactly like my order but without the trailer tow package which I didn't want anyway and then gave me free servicing for 3 years with x plan pricing ontop.


----------



## NYgutterguy (Mar 3, 2014)

Xtrememtnbiker said:


> I have a noise in the front of my truck. That's cause it slid off the side of a mountain and down it 30' last thanksgiving. Still drives though... Probably needs some parts fixed. Lol


sounds like maybe just an alignment will do the trick for you.:whistling

My Check engine light just popped on and started running like chit. Hopefully only o2 sensor or something simple. I have to check the code. Perfect timing for the "my ford has to go" thread. :laughing:


----------



## Metro M & L (Jun 3, 2009)

blackbear said:


> I just spent 1500 on all new ball joints and egr valve for my f250. I think I spent about that in 6 years of ownership on my tundra.


Yes. I have an 04 tundra. Ive put 90k on it. Ive replaced the battery and done the front brkes twice. 700 in 7 years.

Its been in a couple accidents too. Insurance repaired and still runs very well.


----------



## blackbear (Feb 29, 2008)

Metro M & L said:


> Yes. I have an 04 tundra. Ive put 90k on it. Ive replaced the battery and done the front brkes twice. 700 in 7 years.
> 
> Its been in a couple accidents too. Insurance repaired and still runs very well.


I was a Toyota man until I needed to tow. My trailer owned my tundra. Was down right scary at times. 
I saw a dually tundra with a hino diesel way back in 2007 at sema in vegas. I thought for sure they would have made one by now.


----------



## brhokel606 (Mar 7, 2014)

blackbear said:


> I was a Toyota man until I needed to tow. My trailer owned my tundra. Was down right scary at times.
> I saw a dually tundra with a hino diesel way back in 2007 at sema in vegas. I thought for sure they would have made one by now.


Dually, Diesel Tundra? Don't tease me! I will be all over one when that happens. My trailer is 14k, no way a Tundra could pull it daily.


----------



## JT Wood (Dec 17, 2007)

http://www.pickuptrucks.com/html/autoshows/sema2007/toyota/tundradually1.html



Looks like it would be sweet. 


I've had ford, dodge, chevrolet and toyota.


They were all pretty good to me, but I've found that the ford's have been the most hassle free. I've had 4 superduties. For 100k miles I've only ever changed oil and filters. And spark plugs I guess. 

Never had a breakdown on any of them. Although my current f250 does need a new manifold. It is a weak spot for sure 

I agree, if you are breaking springs, you are likely abusing the truck.


----------



## brhokel606 (Mar 7, 2014)

JT Wood said:


> http://www.pickuptrucks.com/html/autoshows/sema2007/toyota/tundradually1.html


That would be a sweet ass truck! I want 1!


----------



## JT Wood (Dec 17, 2007)

brhokel606 said:


> That would be a sweet ass truck! I want 1!


I like the hino running gear and the manual transmission.

The fancy crap I could do without. :thumbsup:


----------



## brhokel606 (Mar 7, 2014)

I'm kind of fragile, I like the fancy stuff, lol. Makes going to job sites cozy.


----------



## painterman (Feb 5, 2005)

JT Wood said:


> http://www.pickuptrucks.com/html/autoshows/sema2007/toyota/tundradually1.html
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm 63 years old do you really think I would abuse my truck. Have a look at the Ford 150 forums. Search front springs...transmission issues...steering columns seizing up...exhaust manifolds cracking...fuel pump control box rotting out...spark plugs that will break taking them out . I'm not making this stuff up. I have owned a lot of trucks,my last two F150s were great this one POS .


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

I have to have the fancy crap. This is why I buy new, to get the latest fancy cap


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

All a truck needs is AC. 
Prefer rubber floors and crank up windows.


----------



## jhark123 (Aug 26, 2008)

That's the other good thing about the .gov auctions. My 2003 F350 has rubber floors, crank windows and a/c. Pretty tough to find in a newer truck.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

painterman said:


> I'm 63 years old do you really think I would abuse my truck. Have a look at the Ford 150 forums. Search front springs...transmission issues...steering columns seizing up...exhaust manifolds cracking...fuel pump control box rotting out...spark plugs that will break taking them out . I'm not making this stuff up. I have owned a lot of trucks,my last two F150s were great this one POS .


You old people are pretty rough on trucks. Mounting curbs at speed, reversing into posts, driving around in first gear at 6000rpm, putting the wrong fuel in etc etc lol


----------

